# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Driving from MBJ to Black River or Treasure Beach

## Finny

Heading to Negril for 7 days at beginning of March, renting a car as we have so much fun going out on adventures...

I had planned on doing a day trip down to the South Coast but now wifey is thinking we should just drive straight there from MBJ. We get in just after noon, I was thinking we could stop at the Appleton Rum Distillery or maybe YS Falls (or both) on our way down, stay a night near black river, then do the river tour and a trip to the Pelican Bar before heading over to Negril. Maybe we'd even have time to stop at the market in Sav.

Is this doable? Has anyone driven straight through? I'm thinking taking the road through Anchovy, Montpelier, Cambridge and Seaford Town, since it would put us right at YS falls. However, I know that sometimes in Jamaica what looks like a road on map turns out to be more like a trail...  :Smile: 

Looking forward to seeing some of the South Coast sites, especially after reading Brasi and Manda's reports... 

(reposted from Negril forum)

----------


## Rumghoul

You my want to post this on the South Coast board.  It is doable - we fly into Mobay and go directly to Treasure Beach - 2 - 2.5 hours or so.  I am not sure the exact route we take - we go through the mountain.  We have never rented a car, always hire driver.

----------


## Rumghoul

Sorry - I thought this was in the Negril Board.

----------

